# Bald-faced hornets



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven't killed any yet to get a good look but I think that is what these are.



In the past I sprayed similar nest with aerosol wasp killer then torched after dark.

Hesitant this time because it is 25ft out my front door and kids or dog would be likely to step on dying hornets.

How would you guys handle this?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yep, thats what it is. I hate those guys!

I was pruning bushes last week. As I'm going up the side of the bush with the hedge trimmer, I look into the bush and I'm 2 feet away from a nest. I ran as fast as my feet could move me and fetched a sprayer filled with Taurus SC, Fiprinil. Its a slow kill but doesnt rile them up. Doused the nest and two days later the nest was quiet.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

So in the past I could put a step ladder in the back of the truck to get close but medically I can't ladder for a couple more months.
Hopefully I can get a good shot from the ground.
Do you find it necessary to torch the nest later?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I throw rocks at it from afar. If nothing happens, I leave it alone. It usually falls apart the next winter.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I was thinking propane torch on a pole pruner


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BobLovesGrass said:


> ...
> 
> Hesitant this time because it is 25ft out my front door and kids or dog would be likely to step on dying hornets.
> 
> How would you guys handle this?


If that plan of attack has worked for you in the past, do it again; and just tell the dog (& kids) to use another door?

Best o' Success, they are a PIA!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I used almost 2 cans of spectracide on them will give it a day or two.

I asked here because I wasn't confident I had the best method in the past.

I had a hard time finding the "27ft. range" aerosols in stock anywhere, took 3 stops and getting someone to pull the last case down from high storage to get some. Only needed the 5ft step ladder to get a good clean shot. Unfortunately on the way down I forgot I had back surgery 5 weeks ago and jumped down a.couple steps in a rush to get away..... little sore now, see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BobLovesGrass said:


> I used almost 2 cans of spectracide on them will give it a day or two.
> 
> I asked here because I wasn't confident I had the best method in the past.
> 
> I had a hard time finding the "27ft. range" aerosols in stock anywhere, took 3 stops and getting someone to pull the last case down from high storage to get some. Only needed the 5ft step ladder to get a good clean shot. Unfortunately on the way down I forgot I had back surgery 5 weeks ago and jumped down a.couple steps in a rush to get away..... little sore now, see how I feel in the morning.


  :shock: Whoa, I didn't know THAT! Good heavens, you sound as resolute (spelled, krazee!) as most of my fellow Packers fans! :lol: :thumbup:

Gonna keep fingers crossed the Spray works. If not and knowing about your post-op now, if spray doesn't do the trick, may be time to hire someone else, just for this one particular challenge ...

The pandemic has shelves bare of almost everything it seems. With huge segments of the population still at home, anything that can be used around the house is simply sold out. Forget about finding the Dremel grinding stones used in the Dremel lawn mower blade sharpening kit, sheesh.

I was in a store yesterday and the garden implements racks looked as if I were in Beirut. Asked some employees struggling to get shelving re-arranged and I can't blame them for not being much help. Noticed the aisles were literally blocked with carts filled with boxes of product waiting to be unpacked and racked so I just walked 3 aisles until I came upon a cart with two cartons on it, containing eight of the cultivators I needed only one of. I carefully opened one carton and gingerly removed the one I needed and checked out. When I walked past them with the cultivar, the harried employees trying to construct the new shelving display according to a diagram didn't even notice me, going by. That is about the umpteenth time that scenario has played out for me since this pan/plandemic began ....

Above all else, here's to your full Post-op recovery and your being 110% again, sooner than later! :thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I am a little sore today but I also did some push mowing and put down 26 gallons of N-EXT mix on the lawn behind the rider. Push mowing is more comfortable than riding at this time.

I had L5/S1 fused 5 weeks ago due to rupturing disc during yardwork. I feel amazingly good, I think surgeons have really found ways to minimize trauma in surgery. I have 25k to mow and have push mowed(20 yo Toro personal pace) it 4 times now in the past 2 weeks. I am supposed to walk 3-5 miles and google says mowing is good for about 4, I track it as a "stroller walk" in Google fit because I haven't found lawn mowing as an option.  Combined with my other daily milling about it will put up around 17-18k steps. Lifting is still a problem, it sucks to have to ask the wife to lift the gas can because it is still too full but at least she doesn't have to spend an hour on the tractor twice a week anymore. Walking around behind the Toro listening to podcasts is way better than walking on the road.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

So the Midwest version of throwing rocks at the nest and more lawnmower safe version is to get the old multi-pump Daisy BB gun out. Not enough power to have to be concerned where the BBs go especially if you only pump it a time or 3. Both nests still alive though I think the workers who began chewing on the exterior to do repairs have begun to die.
Going to buy more spray, and then at dusk tear them up.with more BBs and then spray again and hope some drips down inside from the holes I made.

Might run to Fleet Farm and see if they have a long range spray with long reach and different active ingredient.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

You need a spray extender!
https://www.amazon.com/Spray-Close-6001-Extender/dp/B0014HBQLA

Problem is, it doesnt come with a pole which can get expensive.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I can hit the nest with a short step ladder but the Spectracide just didn't seem to kill them.
Got a foaming Ortho product this time and I will buy that spray extender if I don't kill them tonight.
Then I would be able to jab the nozzle into the opening and block them in with the insecticide foam.


----------



## Numberz (Jul 31, 2020)

I had this at the house we had in VA. drained like 3-4 cans of the wasp killer into it and....nothing. I started reading about them and found out a) it's an annual nest (ie it's gonna die over the winter) b) they're not aggressive unless provoked and c) they are pollinators similar to honey bees.

In the end i let it be and one one wonderful winter day when it was 14f cut it out of my tree, double bagged it and threw it in the trash.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

If provoked though they are wicked.
One of my kids in particular freaks out about anything that might bite or sting and these are right out my front door, she is good with some snakes, toads, grasshoppers whatever, but not biting insects.
Another complication is the dogs favorite way to play is for us to punt a soccer ball for him.to chase and retrieve. Just today one of the kids punted the ball thru this tree but luckily not close to the nests.
That is maybe my worst fear is them knocking one down. There are boys in the neighborhood as well and the whole group of kids goes from yard to yard I can definitely see a group of 9-11yo boys egging each other on to screw with them. I remember being a young boy..........there were 4 teenage boys in the house plus friends and knocking down a hornet nest right outside the front door is exactly the kind of dumb thing we would have done if given that opportunity. Imagine the chaos with 9 kids 4-11yo in the yard when a soccer ball takes one of those out of the tree.

Now that I read more and consider usual insect activity a walk we usually have a lot of is non-existent in the yard this year and biting flies are down as well. Given this new knowledge thank you @Numberz in the future I will try to let nests be. These need to go given the full set of circumstances.

Anyone think that if you burned the nest midday the survivors might relocate? Even if they went another 8ft. up the same tree I would be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I am DIY about so much and many things but, I have some internal "checklist" that prompts me, only every so once in awhile to seek out someone else to do something they do on a regular basis and which I do not. This seems like one of those situations - for me, anyway. I know CraigsList is more of a crap shoot than word of mouth referrals from family, friends and neighbors but, I can see myself at least looking, given the full set of circumstances!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Neighbor whos kids cared for our chickens a week ago when we were gone offered to take care of them for me with his 12gauge...........does that count?

We will see what last night's Ortho wasp and hornet killer did.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Neighbor whos kids cared for our chickens a week ago when we were gone offered to take care of them for me with his 12gauge...........does that count?


LOL, ONLY if those 9 kiddos, ages 4 to 11 get to stand off in the distance and watch! :lol:

Heck, I'd pay to see that! (Amazing how much a 12ga shotgun really can fix, if I give it enough thought!  :shock: :?

Best o' Success with them buggers and most of all, here's to your speedy and complete recovery! :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@BobLovesGrass , hope y'all are all well and swell and your post-op recovery is smooth sailing for you!

Hey, I saw this comment - and the promotional photo - on a 30-foot jet stream spray nozzle that goes with a backpack sprayer I'm looking into and I thought of your hornets' nests situation! 

One Reviewer wrote: "*This attachment is great for the wasp nests that are tucked up high in my eaves!*"

And Look: He's right outside his front door, also! 

Foundation Gun for Pest Control: https://tomahawk-power.com/collections/backpack-sprayers/products/foundation-gun-for-pest-control


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Lots of equipment wishes before something like that.
I am doing well begun physical therapy, need to teach a few muscles what to do again as some aren't working right but it sounds like it is typical.
I have honestly left the nests alone since spraying. Still seen a few hornets but long as the kids are listening and not messing with them I am taking @Numberz advise and leaving the frost to do final kill.
Yesterday half the neighborhood was here playing Minecraft underneath theses nests, no drama.
I just told them that messing with it could make the nest fall and they would all be attacked. I know this crew well enough and there are a couple tattle tales so if someone starts messing around i will hear about it, and since i am.not back at work and covid i am here all the time.


----------

